#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Видео и аудио записи учений Махапандита в Москве и Красной поляне.

## Dechen Zangmo

Видео и аудио записи учений Махапандита в Москве и Красной поляне. 
http://www.karmapa-khenno.ru/news/1529/

----------

Osh (23.05.2018), Дондог (04.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

Это не который в Сочи был и погадал Майе?

----------

Максим& (04.08.2016)

----------


## Дондог

> Это не который в Сочи был и погадал Майе?


Не стоит вскрывать эту тему.

----------


## Фил

Красная Поляна - это в Сочи  :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

> Не стоит вскрывать эту тему.


СТОИТ! Другие темы унылы без вскрытия этой. Пусть стоит она колом, нависая над, как предупреждение о, всем!

----------

Дондог (05.08.2016)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Красная Поляна - это в Сочи



Накрой поляну, лама-брат!
Проставься за успешное гадание!
Вах, хорошо поездил в Сити-град
За данью!

----------

Максим& (05.08.2016), Фил (05.08.2016)

----------


## Павел Ш.

> Не стоит вскрывать эту тему.


А можно поподробнее?!!! 
Интересно

----------


## Фил

> А можно поподробнее?!!! 
> Интересно


Нет ничего нового под Солнцем.
Только суета сует.  :Smilie: 

Как то так, в общих чертах....
А подробности как раз скучны.

----------

